# How do I stop threads connecting letters on top of work



## jerilynn11 (Oct 5, 2012)

I started embroidering about a month ago and have come across a problem that might be simple to correct. When I type out a name to be embroidered, sometimes the thread will carry over from one letter to the next on top of the work and is visible. For example, I want to embroider the name Kayleigh onto a bag. When I print it out, it shows a thread like that connects the K to the a, etc. I haven't actually tried to embroider it yet, but on a previous name it did the same thing with two of the letters on someone's product. I can't give someone work with letters connecting with a string of thread. How do I correct this? I'm thinking there has to be an easy solution...

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## DigitalApparel (Dec 4, 2012)

what digitizing software are you using? if you don't want to manually trim that jumper stitch then you need to tell your software to do it for you


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

Im sure every machine is differnt but I know on mine when you are in the set up you can turn on off the trim thread after each letter.


----------



## jerilynn11 (Oct 5, 2012)

I am using PE Design Next. I wasn't sure if I could manually cut it or not. I didn't want anything unraveling if I did. Should I be able to tell it to trim the thread on that software or the actual machine? And you're sure if I trim it myself that nothing will unravel?


----------



## DigitalApparel (Dec 4, 2012)

yes im positive trimming your jumper stitches manually is just fine.. haven't heard of that software did it come with your machine if so what brand is the machine


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

jump stitches helps flow of production. for every stop, cut, shift, tack down and waiting for your strikes to move at that same pace as it was before will take you 12-15 seconds. between each letter should be fine to trim. big companies even have "trimmers" as a daily job. there is a saying "when your machine stops you are loosing time and money"


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

jerilynn11 said:


> I am using PE Design Next. I wasn't sure if I could manually cut it or not. I didn't want anything unraveling if I did. Should I be able to tell it to trim the thread on that software or the actual machine? And you're sure if I trim it myself that nothing will unravel?


It's best to check everything in the software. Manual trims usually will not unravel because the bobbin is still intact, but you best make sure that you have tie-ins and lock stitches. When you really understand how evrything works, you can start to pick and choose. Until then, better to be safe than sorry. Look in you manual and help file so that you understand where these controls are....there are there for sure.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

There are a couple of ways to manage this in PE Design Next. These instructions also assume that you are using a Brother machine and sending the .pes file format to your machine.

First, it is important to know what the "minimum jump stitch length" for thread trimming is set at:- Go to the Home Tab, click on design settings, click on the Output tab. I have mine set to 1.5mm usually.

- Then when you have some text selected, go to the Sewing attributes sidebar window, and you will see that you can adjust Connection Points to Default, Closest or Farthest. Play with those and you will see how they affect the connecting stitches. Obviously, "Farther" will move the connecting points at each character away from each other. This is usually enough to eliminate the connecting stitches.​Also, you can just vary the text spacing and you will see connecting stitches appear and disappear.

Lastly, you can select a single character and work with its kerning value to move it closer or farther from the next character. 

Connecting stitches are both a good thing and a bad thing. If you want the job to sew fast, put them in. The reduction in trims will speed up your job considerably. If you want perfect text at a price in productivity, get rid of them. The machine will automatically put a lock stitch in before the trim - you don't need to worry about unraveling.

Good Luck,
Riph

PS - this only works for the fonts that came with PE Design. If you are using a TrueType font, you do not have control over connecting stitches - the software will always put a trim in after each character.


----------



## Gypsystichery (Nov 11, 2019)

So.. heres another question.. I personally at home remove most connections between letters.. it just seems ridiculous trimming by hand tiny connections especially with more than 10 letters.. I get the flow of the machine.. and time saving..but are you really saving time n money if you have to hire trimmers..or in my case I am the only operator at work ( I do both..I have my own commercial machine at home, and I work for a small company) so if a design is 5000 stitches mostly letters and I run 6 at a time... I'm spending at least one extra run time trimming..so it works out as double time per run.. wouldn't it be prudent to remove just the lettering connections


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

Well hello zombie post

This is something I always deal with in my design software. Probably depends on what digitizing software you have. Do you ever hire out your digitizing? I recommend you try it once or twice. I still do most of my own name drops but usually hire a digitizer to do actual logo work. They always look better than I seem to be able to get.


----------

